# Nissan Rear Suspensions - Need Input



## shock211 (Feb 28, 2005)

Are there any other Nissans out there that use rear strut inserts besides the j-30 3rd gen maxima and 2nd gen maxima?
The best strut i can get my hands on is a Koni Red and that's not too impressive.


----------



## shock211 (Feb 28, 2005)

anyone????


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Dude, why are you asking this stuff here? I've done all this research already. there is NOTHING out there that will fit. trust me. I've looked for years.

Besides, the rear inserts aren't the issue. find some front ones that will fit. nothing short of complete custom up there.


----------



## shock211 (Feb 28, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> Dude, why are you asking this stuff here? I've done all this research already. there is NOTHING out there that will fit. trust me. I've looked for years.
> 
> Besides, the rear inserts aren't the issue. find some front ones that will fit. nothing short of complete custom up there.


it crossed my mind and i figured since this board houses many different nissan models, i'd ask. it's not that i think the rears are particularly the problem. its just that i think using a 4th gen or 5th strut in the front should work with very little custom work needed. it's the rears that leave me clueless.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the problem with our cars is suspension travel in the front...

(I've said this many times on .org, if you'd ever read the posts about suspension there.)
the 3rd gen MAxima strut is the shortest one known to man pretty much. it's 12" long. the 4th and 5th gen Maxes are 14" long. Install anything in there that fits an A32 or A33 and you're basically bypassing the function of the strut altogether, because it will be sitting on the bumpstop the second you lower the car to the ground.

the only thing you can do unless you go 100% custom-built is to modify the upper strut mount for more travel and use the Koni reds.


----------



## shock211 (Feb 28, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> the problem with our cars is suspension travel in the front...
> 
> (I've said this many times on .org, if you'd ever read the posts about suspension there.)
> the 3rd gen MAxima strut is the shortest one known to man pretty much. it's 12" long. the 4th and 5th gen Maxes are 14" long. Install anything in there that fits an A32 or A33 and you're basically bypassing the function of the strut altogether, because it will be sitting on the bumpstop the second you lower the car to the ground.
> ...


god damn it!
i don't think i was on the org when you were doing all that research. plus i'm not there regularly enough to catch everything. i only breeze through there once or twice a week. most people there have no problems with the tokico blues or kyb gr2s.
i didn't think the 4th gen struts would be different in terms of piston length, i thought the difference was going to be the spring seating and upper strut mounts. the upper mounts from a 3rd gen could be used with a 4th gen strut so i thought i was on easy street....guess not.
oh well...


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

This has been in the past few months.. lots of discussion in the main and 3rd gen forums about struts and travel.

I'm currently looking at some Tein HAs from a friend's 240 to see if I can make those work.. it's a stretch, but it's better than what I've got now.


----------



## shock211 (Feb 28, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> This has been in the past few months.. lots of discussion in the main and 3rd gen forums about struts and travel.
> 
> I'm currently looking at some Tein HAs from a friend's 240 to see if I can make those work.. it's a stretch, but it's better than what I've got now.


hmmm..i'll look through the 3rd gen forums and see what i can find.
you use the koni reds, right?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Yup, Koni reds here.. remember, the rear isn't the issue.. it's the front.


----------

